# Temporary fear of clear blue skies



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

Last year, when I was really bad with DPDR, constant anxiety and dissociation my friend took my out in the car to the beach for a picnic. I remember the cloudless blue sky and the vastness of the area started to make me freak out. I looked up at the sky and was frightened by the vastness of infinity and had strange thoughts of what if the world turned upside down and I fell into the sky. This thought freaked me out so much that it triggered a panic attack and my friend had to take me home. For the next few weeks I was scared to go out if there was a clear blue sky. I would only go out if it was cloudy or night time. However this phobia was only temporary for a few weeks as I am fine now and can go out and enjoy the blue sky. Anyone else have similar experiences.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Absolutely, I think you've described it very well. I have suffered with this very badly. It's a form of agoraphobia. I'm glad it only lasted a few weeks and you can enjoy the outdoors again.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes! Did you do anything to make it go away or did it just go on its own?


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

The feeling went away on it's own because I had to accept and the sky is very difficult to avoid. However, for the past few years I sometimes felt slightly panicky when in a vast environment where there is nothing very near around me like buildings, trees or hills but flat ground and sky on a clear day especially if it is blue skies with only a few clouds. I think the reason I freaked out last year was because I was highly sensitised with the panic attacks, DPDR and anxiety disorder and I was focusing on the vastness of the sky and sea and thinking of worst case scenarios in my head. Also when my DPDR was severe I seen the sky has a strange blue void which made me feel panic. I still do get the feeling when in those environments but I keep my mind occupied and I am fine and try and enjoy the day instead.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I've been struggling with this since I was a child. My only relief comes from benzos.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Good that you are outside again, this is classic anxiety disorder leading to agoraphobia. Agoraphobia is a *real* bitch to solve if it becomes a habit, so keep going out as much as you can.


----------

